# DesnBaby!!!



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

do you think you could make me a siggy and a avatar with my kitty's pic in a valentines day theme????

here are the pics i'd like used!



















Thanks des your the greatest! I have a loner comp right now so i don't have anything on my comp to make one myself lol. do whatever you'd like with them something cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No, problem!  I'll see what I can do! :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here you go, please make sure to upload them to your own gallery, thanks!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

oh thank you des they are great!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------

